# Best tool belt?



## WarnerConstInc.

I just do what the Hulkster does, rock the fanny pack...










Plus, if it is good enough for Chuck Norris.......


----------



## MF Custom

katoman said:


> Diamond Backs are $400 ? Are you crazy ?
> 
> From Bucket Boss - $40-50 bucks on Amazon. Had mine about 5 years and they're just starting to wear out. They're called "Air Lift Rig"


Agreed people are crazy $400 for tool bags... cmon it's a tool bag. I had Diamond Backs years ago and sent them back, I was not impressed with the quality... there just nylon.


----------



## FramingPro

MF Custom said:


> Agreed people are crazy $400 for tool bags... cmon it's a tool bag. I had Diamond Backs years ago and sent them back, I was not impressed with the quality... there just nylon.



suit up.
here comes a war :gunsmilie::gunsmilie::tank::tank::nuke::nuke::2guns::boxing:


----------



## Gary H

MF Custom said:


> Agreed people are crazy $400 for tool bags... cmon it's a tool bag. I had Diamond Backs years ago and sent them back, I was not impressed with the quality... there just nylon.


Crazy? Maybe. But value to one is different to another. Example. HF tools are junk to one carpenter, but excellent to another. A New truck to me is a waste of money, where to another its only money. 

If you spread $400 out over 10 years that only $40 per year. Thats the expected life of DB's. If used on trim jobs you may even get more life out of them, but it all depends on the user and the condistions.


----------



## katoman

I understand that some will pay $400 for bags. I spend crazy on some things also. Guilty of that.

All I'm suggesting is that the Bucket Boss bags are great. Lightweight, nylon, and they're cheap. I could buy 10 of them for the price of one Diamond back. 

I guess what I'm saying is I don't feel the Diamond backs are so much better than the Bucket Boss to warrant the cost difference.


----------



## MF Custom

There all nylon... I don't mind paying for quality, and I know Diamond Backs are a good bag... but $400-$500 for nylon? They should cost less than quality leather bags like Oxys in my opinion.


----------



## Gary H

katoman said:


> I understand that some will pay $400 for bags. I spend crazy on some things also. Guilty of that.
> 
> All I'm suggesting is that the Bucket Boss bags are great. Lightweight, nylon, and they're cheap. I could buy 10 of them for the price of one Diamond back.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is I don't feel the Diamond backs are so much better than the Bucket Boss to warrant the cost difference.


I can see your point. My point is that I wear them 10 to 12 hours a day when I am busy, so a bag that dosen't fight me towards the end of the day, is why I like them.


----------



## Gary H

MF Custom said:


> There all nylon... I don't mind paying for quality, and I know Diamond Backs are a good bag... but $400-$500 for nylon? They should cost less than quality leather bags like Oxys in my opinion.


The bags start at $249 and go to $411. With the majory toward the low end. These are for complete set ups. With buying the bags seperate makes them a good deal cheaper. The options of the bags can really bring the price up too. So it all really depends on the persons needs and how much they want to spend.


----------



## katoman

I wonder how many spikes I can get into a fanny pack.............:blink:


----------



## MF Custom

$250 range is better, I would spent that for good leather bags, but not on nylon. But I waste all kinds of money on other stupid stuff like... Snowmobiles.


----------



## john5mt

ive got a set of oxy 7 bags with the stronghold suspenders that i had customized and a set of pro trimmers. 

If youre not going to drop the coin on the whole setup 

i would at least get the oxy belt and the stronghold suspenders. Then you can throw some cheap clc or deadon bags on that belt. 

The reason i put 300 bucks down on my setup is i am one of those tall lanky suckers. Cheap bags end up around my ankles or i have to cinch them down so tight i cant breath. :no:

Thats why i bought my first set in 2006. Now they are broken in and i can wear them all day comfortably. The guys with the cheep bags are always dropping them off their waists at any excuse (ie bucking sheeting) and it drives me nuts. I was taught if your bags arent on youre not working.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No matter what, I at least have one bag on me at all times.

You can put a fist full of spikes in the fanny pack.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No matter what, I at least have one bag on me at all times.


:smoke:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

ohiohomedoctor said:


> :smoke:


I don't keep that on me, I was going more towards my berries...:laughing:

or my beans....


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin

occidental fat lip , love them.


----------



## overanalyze

FrehouseRemdlin said:


> occidental fat lip , love them.


For sure heritage fat lip here..love them!!


----------



## hestonreno

$400 bag of beans....

who shot who in the what now?!?!


----------



## elementbldrs

Ive been really debating the fat lip set. I want them fore everything except maybe for the fatlip part. Really afraid they will become buckets for rain and grit, slow me down sneakin through 16oc walls, and just plain lookin like a dummy with the monster bags. But..... if all that aint a problem, or the break down a bit so they arent so wide.... sell me on some....


----------



## Jaws

FramingPro said:


> I have never understood the point of these super exspensive bags.
> Me and Kyle discussed this before and he said some people use them for "snob appeal" sorta deal. Are they really that good :blink:
> I have a $7 from canadian tire and they do essentially the same job as these $300+ ones.
> I mean everyone is different, maybe they suit your needs better, i dunno.
> To each their own.



Not a snob, just buy and use good equipment. 300$ ain't much for 20+ years of good , comfortable use. I don't use my bags much right now, but I might later. If you wear them all day everyday, you should get what you want. Whether that's 20$ bags or 700$ bag. Same for all tools.

My phone, truck and computer get the most use now, and I got which one of each that I wanted.


----------



## griz

My first set of Occidental bags lasted 25 years with one repair.:thumbsup:

Just like a comfortable pair of boots or quality tools...

When you wear or use them everyday to earn a living, quality, comfort & durability matter.

Most of the guys I have worked with sooner or later went with high quality bags.


----------



## Pro framer

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just do what the Hulkster does, rock the fanny pack...
> 
> Plus, if it is good enough for Chuck Norris.......


Lol


----------



## chewy

MF Custom said:


> There all nylon... I don't mind paying for quality, and I know Diamond Backs are a good bag... but $400-$500 for nylon? They should cost less than quality leather bags like Oxys in my opinion.


Theyre specifically cordura and seatbelt webbing. I have cordura on the knees of my skillers pants and wore through the rubber toe caps and through the leather down to the steel on the toes of my boots while there is no noticeble wear on the cordura kneepad patches on the pants from working on my knees, I have complete confidence in the durability of cordura from that.


----------



## chewy

I just ordered a set of Oxys for my old mans birthday, http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5605XL-Green-Lights/dp/B000022529 He's not swinging a hammer in anger anymore but still kept busy with his rental properties and helping friends and family out on weekends, I wanted to get him something that will last and that is actually practical.


----------



## Pro framer

chewy said:


> I just ordered a set of Oxys for my old mans birthday, http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5605XL-Green-Lights/dp/B000022529 He's not swinging a hammer in anger anymore but still kept busy with his rental properties and helping friends and family out on weekends, I wanted to get him something that will last and that is actually practical.


Looks nice i think it's leans towards occidental for me !!!


----------



## chewy

Pro framer said:


> Looks nice i think it's leans towards occidental for me !!!


My Diamondbacks match Blaklader better... haha.


----------



## Pro framer

chewy said:


> My Diamondbacks match Blaklader better... haha.


Ha ha maybe


----------



## 2ndGen

Occidental YouTube Videos


----------



## Pro framer

Im thinking of buying Occidental 9515 good? Or not?


----------



## Brian Peters

Pro framer said:


> Im thinking of buying Occidental 9515 good? Or not?


 That looks like a nice set-up, I would say if you're happy with it then it's good!


----------



## Brian Peters

Two of my brothers wear Occidentals and they have been very pleased with them. That's partly why I got my Diamond Backs, not that I thought they were so much better but I wanted something different than what everyone else had!


----------



## Irishslave

Occidental rules. Period.


----------



## EDCivilian

Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool pouches. I was given the belt, so I purchased just the pouches from ToolUp


----------



## overanalyze

EDCivilian said:


> Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool pouches. I was given the belt, so I purchased just the pouches from ToolUp


Same one I use..I love that setup!! I have the leather belt not the padded one though. Still comfortable after all day wearing it framing!


----------



## Pro framer

EDCivilian said:


> Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool pouches. I was given the belt, so I purchased just the pouches from ToolUp


Those fat lip bags looks heavy duty! Nice set up = )


----------



## john5mt

EDCivilian said:


> Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool pouches. I was given the belt, so I purchased just the pouches from ToolUp


YOu going to want to buy a leather belt. THats the one of the best parts of oxys. After six months or so that thing is shaped to your body and you dont even want to take them off at the end of the day. The nylon belts dont form to you the same way the leather does.


----------



## Pro framer

Ok! I have one question!! What's the best an al leather belt or a adjust to fit whit nylon?? A want a set up that lasts and isn't heavy! And of course a par of suspenders! I have looked on the 9515! Any users out there whit this rig?


----------



## Gary H

Question: If leather belts conform to your body, do they reconform when you gain weight or lose it?


----------



## MF Custom

EDCivilian said:


> Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool pouches. I was given the belt, so I purchased just the pouches from ToolUp


This looks like a nice setup, I'm in the market for new tool bags. How well does the leather hammer loop hold up on the nylon bag?


----------



## CanningCustom

i have a setup of adjust to fit leather and oxy lites both leather hammer loops have last and and are in excellet condition


----------



## EDCivilian

MF Custom said:


> This looks like a nice setup, I'm in the market for a new tool bags. How well does the leather hammer loop hold up on the nylon bag?


Very well! It still looks brand new and I've been using them since last fall quite a bit. Occidentals are warrantied as well :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen

XJCraver said:


> Nice looking bags, but I'd not ever be able to buy a set unless someone could answer this for me...
> 
> Those stupid, useless, aggravating, in-the-way hammer loops on the bag itself - could a guy successfully drill out those rivets and get rid of them, or would you end up with big holes in your new set of bags? It may just be me, but a hammer goes behind you. How anyone can frame with a hammer hanging off the pouch is beyond me. :no:


I cut mine out.


----------



## Gary H

FramingPro said:


> heres my set up
> I paid $7 for these.
> Hold all my stuff,
> It had my chalk line pouch on the back but i ripped it off and sewed it on my right side with my tape.
> 
> my stiletto is in my shed. so thats why i have my steel framer :whistling


Good thing you got your name on it.:whistling


----------



## Gary H

Carpenter eyes said:


> Some day ill cave.


I balked at the price to for awhile. But we have a salesman that if you call for price,, he hears'' I want that tool delivered now!''. And that is the sole reason that I have so many expensive tools in my truck. He knows once I see it I want it. :laughing: Thank god he dosent sell Festool and I have to order them.:laughing:


----------



## XJCraver

2ndGen said:


> I cut mine out.


Successfully? How? Pics? I'd like a cheaper set of bags to keep in the trailer for roofing/ concrete/ dirty work/ spare, but haven't bought any yet. If I can get those metal loops off there without tearing up the bags then that'll make my decision alot easier.


----------



## hammer7896

A friend of mine ground the rivets off from the front then pulled the rivets through the back


----------



## MF Custom

XJCraver said:


> Nice looking bags, but I'd not ever be able to buy a set unless someone could answer this for me...
> 
> Those stupid, useless, aggravating, in-the-way hammer loops on the bag itself - could a guy successfully drill out those rivets and get rid of them, or would you end up with big holes in your new set of bags? It may just be me, but a hammer goes behind you. How anyone can frame with a hammer hanging off the pouch is beyond me. :no:
> 
> Back on topic: I bought a set of the OxyLights early this winter, and the padded belt to go with them. So far, so good.


Nice bags and I like having a hammer holder up front but on those bags and many others where they mount the steel hammer loop is to low thats why I like the Oxy setup with the leather loop mounted up high on the front of the bag. What happened to the Oxy lite pro trimmer bags?


----------



## jlyons

that hammer loop is perfect. that is one of the main reasons i would get oxy's. i am trying to replicate it on my custom cadillac set up.


----------



## katoman

OMG Nick, that's terrible. What's your waist size? I may have something for you.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Ya I don't know why you bothered puttin your name on there nick- ain't nobody stealin them bad boys


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> Paid 30 for these guys 3 years ago. Nothing fancy or flashy but it holds everything and have no problem wearing them all day
> 
> View attachment 68689


That's what I do.



FramingPro said:


> heres my set up
> I paid $7 for these.
> Hold all my stuff,
> It had my chalk line pouch on the back but i ripped it off and sewed it on my right side with my tape.
> 
> my stiletto is in my shed. so thats why i have my steel framer :whistling


 All I can say is ouch:blink:


----------



## TempestV

XJCraver said:


> See, I _hate_ that. Can't keep the damnable thing from bashing me in the knee all day, and every time I have to kneel it just gets in the way. I can't stand to have it hanging off the bag.
> 
> I hang mine in the back, and generally "twist" it in the holder, so that it rides with the head on top of the right hand bag. Doesn't smack me in the legs, and unless I'm roofing it'll ride like that all day.
> 
> 
> OP: Sorry for the hijack! :thumbsup:


I've seen too many people lose their hammer out of a rear loop climbing through trusses and such to ever even think about carrying in the rear. Besides, when I tried carrying it that way, I ended up with a bruise on the back of my left knee. 
here is a better solution:








My belt uses a similar setup, but it's made of leather. 

For a while, I had a belt that had speed square slots on both sides. On my hammer side, I used Chicago screws to divide the slot in half top and bottom. I would slide my hammer in front of the top screw, and back at an angle so that it ended up behind the bottom screw. Overall, it worked great, very similar to the hammer holster pictured above.


----------



## Northwood

Can you show us a picture of it? Otherwise I don't believe you


----------



## FramingPro

katoman said:


> OMG Nick, that's terrible. What's your waist size? I may have something for you.


im very concious of my waist size so i won't just post it publicly :laughing::laughing:

its like 30 or 32


----------



## MF Custom

TempestV said:


> I've seen too many people lose their hammer out of a rear loop climbing through trusses and such to ever even think about carrying in the rear. Besides, when I tried carrying it that way, I ended up with a bruise on the back of my left knee.
> here is a better solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belt uses a similar setup, but it's made of leather.
> 
> For a while, I had a belt that had speed square slots on both sides. On my hammer side, I used Chicago screws to divide the slot in half top and bottom. I would slide my hammer in front of the top screw, and back at an angle so that it ended up behind the bottom screw. Overall, it worked great, very similar to the hammer holster pictured above.


This is Diamond back stuff right? I don't know that just looks over the top.


----------



## Brian Peters

I bought the hammer holster to add to my Diamond Back set several years ago..I never liked the loop that was on the bag, it was on the top back corner and would twist around funny and sometimes drop my hammer out...not cool when you're climbing around in some trusses! 
I really like the hammer sleeve, it was easy to retrofit to my existing pouch, took a bit to get used to but it's never in the way, doesn't bang my knee or shin or "jewels "like someone said. It's not quite as fast as a steel loop for "drawing" your hammer, but I don't really care about that.


----------



## john5mt

FramingPro said:


> im very concious of my waist size so i won't just post it publicly :laughing::laughing:
> 
> its like 30 or 32


No worries nick mine is 31..... 32 in the winter...... 34 in inseam


Does any one else use that hammer loop on the front of their bags to hang their makita impact off of and nail guns or is that just me? I love it for that. The stupid loop is too small on my oxy 7 bag to get my tibone in and out quickly.


----------



## Gary H

I use mine for holding my snips on the ALTO bags.


----------



## chewy

MF Custom said:


> This is Diamond back stuff right? I don't know that just looks over the top.


You cant really see it at all, its hidden behind a pouch, I never notice my hammers even there until I need it as its held securely and doesnt move around at all.


----------



## Gary H

That is something I am getting on my next set of bags. I will have enough saved up by middle of april for my next set of DB's. Got all the cool options I want listed and just have to make the call for the price.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Gary H said:


> That is something I am getting on my next set of bags. I will have enough saved up by middle of april for my next set of DB's. Got all the cool options I want listed and just have to make the call for the price.


You should talk to them about Velcro closures on at least on pouch- its awesome for bit tips, square nuts, all that little shiz that falls out when yu set your bags down. I had em do 2- one for that stuff and one for my calculater.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> I just thought that you lost your tool belt...


:laughing:

Your right, I will attempt to pay netter attention to my spelling.

Tool belts are heavy...


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Your right, I will attempt to pay netter attention to my spelling.
> 
> Tool belts are heavy...


I found another spelling error in your post on another thread, but decided you had enough for one night. I'll give you a hint, it should have been beginning and being.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am still diggin' these. I have a few configurations. They are pretty comfortable and not that expensive.


 Those look cool:thumbsup: I've been stalking them, that kick stand looks very handy.



TNTSERVICES said:


> wear?


 Under there:blink:


----------



## TempestV

I traded a set of Oxys for my DB Denali bags. They are an older set, and didn't have the hammer holster. The hammer loop on the bags had been cut off, so there actually wasn't a way to carry a hammer at all. I talked with Lori at DB about ordering the retrofit sleeve, but she said wasn't sure that it would fit bags made before they started adding the sleeve (Apparently it would work, based on Brian's bags). So instead, I bought a big chunk of leather and made this- Combination hammer sleeve and nail clip pouch:
















The nail pouch has a hammer loop on the side of it, for the times I have to carry a second hammer/ hammer tacker/ crescent wrench. The loop extends down a couple inches, which keeps the hammer from swinging. 









It also makes a pretty handy place to carry a framing square. 

Personally, I think it's faster to access than a rear loop. 

not bad for $15 in leather....



Ninjaframer said:


> You should talk to them about Velcro closures on at least on pouch- its awesome for bit tips, square nuts, all that little shiz that falls out when yu set your bags down. I had em do 2- one for that stuff and one for my calculater.


The velcro pouch is probably my single favorite thing about the Diamondbacks.


----------



## asevereid

I am still a huge fan of the Cadillacs from Viking leather in Canada...but if I need a new belt anytime soon, I am gonna get one of these: http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77550.jpg

These guys have a pretty good line, and I am partial to buying Canadian.


----------



## Smash

asevereid said:


> I am still a huge fan of the Cadillacs from Viking leather in Canada...but if I need a new belt anytime soon, I am gonna get one of these: http://www.task-tools.com/Commerce.Web/images/productimages/large_T77550.jpg
> 
> These guys have a pretty good line, and I am partial to buying Canadian.


That's what I wear around my waist. Does the trick.


----------



## Pro framer

Gary H said:


> Looks like I have to move to Sweden and start importing DB nail bags.


Jepp :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

These got a lot more time left:laughing:


----------



## chewy

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am still diggin' these. I have a few configurations. They are pretty comfortable and not that expensive.


I like the kickstand idea, I'm toying around with an idea of a wire cage with a handle in the middle like an old milk bottle carrier that I can put my belt in when working in offices and use it like a tote while still having access to the gear.


----------



## Gary H

Brutus said:


> construction season?


We have a season for construction. It runs from about may 1st to Nov 15th. This is the only time we make good money, really its the only time people want stuff done. After deer season it slows or end till may.


----------



## Gary H

TempestV said:


> I traded a set of Oxys for my DB Denali bags. They are an older set, and didn't have the hammer holster. The hammer loop on the bags had been cut off, so there actually wasn't a way to carry a hammer at all. I talked with Lori at DB about ordering the retrofit sleeve, but she said wasn't sure that it would fit bags made before they started adding the sleeve (Apparently it would work, based on Brian's bags). So instead, I bought a big chunk of leather and made this- Combination hammer sleeve and nail clip pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nail pouch has a hammer loop on the side of it, for the times I have to carry a second hammer/ hammer tacker/ crescent wrench. The loop extends down a couple inches, which keeps the hammer from swinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes a pretty handy place to carry a framing square.
> 
> Personally, I think it's faster to access than a rear loop.
> 
> not bad for $15 in leather....
> 
> 
> The velcro pouch is probably my single favorite thing about the Diamondbacks.


I like the hockey tape on the hammer handle:thumbup:That the same way my hammers are taped up.


----------



## GRB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> These got a lot more time left:laughing:


Holy Cow. Those fall into a wood chipper? :laughing:


----------



## Gary H

Shellbuilder said:


> I have a set of Diamondbacks for sale , used three or four times, paid 420 asking 320 plus shipping


Greg took all my extra money again. I am looking for the Red or Black Arctic Fox set. I have the Raptor, now but really want the enclosed pockets and they have the new option with the drill index.


----------



## Ninjaframer

I got the crevasse and just had them add the Velcro closures to 2 of the pockets on the right, delete some tool slots on the side I carry nails and add some loops just in case I ever put suspenders on. They will do whatever you want to any of there sets or you can totally design your own set, Lori and andus are pretty helpful when it comes to customizing.


----------



## Gary H

I just wish it didn't take so long to get made.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Those look cool:thumbsup: I've been stalking them, that kick stand looks very handy.
> 
> Under there:blink:


One cool feature is the storage bar. you can click them from the belt and hang them on the bar. No more tossing them in the truck, van or trailer and having the crap fall out. The other cool thing is when you are crawling through a smaller hole, you can click the pouches, put them up in the hole and then follow. Click them back on and your are good to go, Same thing with walking through stud walls.


----------



## MF Custom

Gary H said:


> We have a season for construction. It runs from about may 1st to Nov 15th. This is the only time we make good money, really its the only time people want stuff done. After deer season it slows or end till may.


Snowmobile season start too.... except this year it sucked everywhere.


----------



## asevereid

I currently use two belts, but I cannot post a pic at this time...so here's a link for one: http://www.vikingleatherproducts.com/sites/viking/files/belts/large/CAS_301_RD.jpg

That is my general carpentry belt, and the other is a sweet score from a friend that I use for commercial concrete work. It is a nice modular (?) 3 piece leather set from Canadian tire that has been going strong for the last 5 years. Wish I had a pic, but the belt is on site. I cannot stress enough that every belt or apron should have some sort of suspender system...they are worth every penny you put into them.


----------



## finakat

All Wall Pro AWP Oil Tan leather framer's rig. It doesn't get much better than that unless you add their drill holster. Built like a rock, nice and heavy durable feeling, like an old horse saddle. For 80 bucks, its an all around winner.


----------



## 2ndGen

finakat said:


> All Wall Pro AWP Oil Tan leather framer's rig. It doesn't get much better than that unless you add their drill holster. Built like a rock, nice and heavy durable feeling, like an old horse saddle. For 80 bucks, its an all around winner.


Absolutely.


----------



## JWilliams

finakat said:


> All Wall Pro AWP Oil Tan leather framer's rig. It doesn't get much better than that unless you add their drill holster. Built like a rock, nice and heavy durable feeling, like an old horse saddle. For 80 bucks, its an all around winner.



I have this same rig except i found it brand new at a pawnshop for 15 bucks. what a steal! Finakat, hows clifton? i used to live there from 85 to 95 havent been back there since still have alot of friends there i need to make a trip


----------



## TempestV

Gary H said:


> I like the hockey tape on the hammer handle:thumbup:That the same way my hammers are taped up.


Every one of my hammers are taped, including my 10 lb sledge. So is my cats paw, some of my chisels, a nailgun handle or two, and for a while I used a mechanical carpenter's pencil that was taped.


----------



## FramingPro

I got my new pouch from Katoman today.
Thanks again John.
Its a occidental adjust to fit pro framers. nylon and leather.
****** nice. soooooo comfortable. And the pockets are so spacious... my huge 30' fatmax gets lost in the tape bag its so big. :laughing:

These are sweet. Compared to my old belt. these take the cake!!
Ill put them through their paces tomorrow


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> I got my new pouch from Katoman today.
> Thanks again John.
> Its a occidental adjust to fit pro framers. nylon and leather.
> ****** nice. soooooo comfortable. And the pockets are so spacious... my huge 30' fatmax gets lost in the tape bag its so big. :laughing:
> 
> These are sweet. Compared to my old belt. these take the cake!!
> Ill put them through their paces tomorrow


You've gone from bottom of the heap to the cream of the crop:thumbup: You Dog:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You've gone from bottom of the heap to the cream of the crop:thumbup: You Dog:laughing:


thanks to kato :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

,,,


----------



## neill

FramingPro said:


> I got my new pouch from Katoman today.
> Thanks again John.
> Its a occidental adjust to fit pro framers. nylon and leather.
> ****** nice. soooooo comfortable. And the pockets are so spacious... my huge 30' fatmax gets lost in the tape bag its so big. :laughing:
> 
> These are sweet. Compared to my old belt. these take the cake!!
> Ill put them through their paces tomorrow


how you gonna look with those bags when when you get to trade school? people are gonna be expecting big things! great score. and kato is one good dude for hooking you up with those puppies.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

He can bust out the old crap bags:laughing: with his name on them:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro We need the before and after pics of the FramingPros bag evolution:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> FramingPro We need the before and after pics of the FramingPros bag evolution:jester:


heres the before


----------



## FramingPro

neill said:


> how you gonna look with those bags when when you get to trade school? people are gonna be expecting big things! great score. and kato is one good dude for hooking you up with those puppies.



when i show up to the provincial homebuilding contest, people can think what they want, but hey, i look the part and i can work so.... if you want to run. keep up :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> heres the before


Where


----------



## 4X4KLEIN

My year-old Occidental set - barely broken in.


----------



## TempestV

wow, they're so new, they practically don't exist!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

> 4X4KLEIN;1466378]My year-old Occidental set - barely broken in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where
Click to expand...


----------



## 4X4KLEIN

Here's where I scraped it sitting down for lunch the other day. :no:












I also added some caulk on it to give the illusion of work. :laughing:


----------



## GRB

4X4KLEIN said:


> My year-old Occidental set - barely broken in.


Those look just like FP's!


----------



## Pro framer

What happened whit the pics?? Can't se non!! Just me??


----------



## katoman

I can't see any pic either. :blink:


----------



## Pro framer

katoman said:


> I can't see any pic either. :blink:


Oki ; )


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> What happened whit the pics?? Can't se non!! Just me??





katoman said:


> I can't see any pic either. :blink:


No pics here:blink: dose he have enough post to put up pics?


----------



## Pro framer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No pics here:blink: dose he have enough post to put up pics?


Should it matter??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> Should it matter??


Should what matter:blink:


----------



## Pro framer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Should what matter:blink:


If you have to post a number of post before you can post pics? ( that was a lot of posts ; ) )


----------



## Pro framer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Should what matter:blink:


By the way whats the wether like on Hawaii??
Here is freezing!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> If you have to post a number of post before you can post pics? ( that was a lot of posts ; ) )


As you get more and more post, more and more doors open. I'm not sure how it works, maybe reading the rules:blink: I do know I can see things you can't. But this guy is having a problem posting pics because when I go to quote him I can see the pic info in the quote box:blink:and it dose not show up in the post.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> By the way whats the wether like on Hawaii??
> Here is freezing!


It's 9:22 am windows all open, siting here in shorts watching TV. No skiing:no: and I can't see any blond haired blue eyed Swedish girls:blink:


----------



## Pro framer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's 9:22 am windows all open, siting here in shorts watching TV. No skiing:no: and I can't see any blond haired blue eyed Swedish girls:blink:


He he nice sounds great!! Mine blond Swedish girl is laying next to me!! So just have to turn my head to see one :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> He he nice sounds great!! Mine blond Swedish girl is laying next to me!! So just have to turn my head to see one :blink:


----------



## FramerGuy19

I dont know if the picture will show up but i have the oxy 9515 adjustable framers bags. They are probabley the most comfortable pair of bags ive worn. I upgraded from a set of dewalt bags. Ill get some pics of them when im home over easter.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramerGuy19 said:


> I dont know if the picture will show up but i have the oxy 9515 adjustable framers bags. They are probabley the most comfortable pair of bags ive worn. I upgraded from a set of dewalt bags. Ill get some pics of them when im home over easter.


Ok then your first post and you get us drooling:laughing: so I guess it's not post count with pics showing up:blink: Are those yours or a stock photo??


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> I got my new pouch from Katoman today.
> Thanks again John.
> Its a occidental adjust to fit pro framers. nylon and leather.
> ****** nice. soooooo comfortable. And the pockets are so spacious... my huge 30' fatmax gets lost in the tape bag its so big. :laughing:
> 
> These are sweet. Compared to my old belt. these take the cake!!
> Ill put them through their paces tomorrow



I thought you said your Mastercraft 5$ bags were good?! :whistling


Kato is once again showing why he is a great man. :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> I thought you said your Mastercraft 5$ bags were good?! :whistling
> 
> 
> Kato is once again showing why he is a great man. :clap: :thumbsup:


Yes your right Big B. It's things like this a guy remembers for life:thumbsup:


----------



## JR Shepstone

FramingPro said:


> I have never understood the point of these super exspensive bags.
> Me and Kyle discussed this before and he said some people use them for "snob appeal" sorta deal. Are they really that good :blink:
> I have a $7 from canadian tire and they do essentially the same job as these $300+ ones.
> I mean everyone is different, maybe they suit your needs better, i dunno.
> To each their own.


Yes he did. Apparently he came over to the snob side. Maybe he'll find that he doesn't like the Oxy's and go back to his old ones.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JR Shepstone said:


> Yes he did. Apparently he came over to the snob side. Maybe he'll find that he doesn't like the Oxy's and go back to his old ones.


How do they say "ignorance is bliss"


----------



## Winchester

JR Shepstone said:


> Yes he did. Apparently he came over to the snob side. Maybe he'll find that he doesn't like the Oxy's and go back to his old ones.


hahaha yeah right.

People will talk **** and downplay the stuff they can't afford. :whistling

their tunes can change pretty quick. :clap:

My lead guy was always talking **** about my tools and how I'm a snob because I only buy "name brand stuff" even though the cheap canadian tire stuff is "just as good" for a fraction of the cost.

his tune changed overnight when I bought him a makita cordless set for christmas.


----------



## FramerGuy19

Thats a stock photo, when im home from school next week ill take a pick of them


----------



## chewy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> As you get more and more post, more and more doors open. I'm not sure how it works, maybe reading the rules:blink: I do know I can see things you can't. But this guy is having a problem posting pics because when I go to quote him I can see the pic info in the quote box:blink:and it dose not show up in the post.


You get bumped to the top of the 10 week waiting list at http://www.toolbelts.com/ once you hit 500 posts. :laughing:


----------



## Pro framer

:lol:


----------



## Pro framer

FramerGuy19 said:


> I dont know if the picture will show up but i have the oxy 9515 adjustable framers bags. They are probabley the most comfortable pair of bags ive worn. I upgraded from a set of dewalt bags. Ill get some pics of them when im home over easter.


Thanks sounds great!!


----------



## Pro framer

FramingPro said:


> i have those.
> you won't be disappointed


Sound Great!! Or as we say in Sweden : det låter as bra!! He he ( the same)


----------



## elementbldrs

Since occidentals have been mentioned here enough times, ive had the pro framers before, loved em and lookin to purchase another set, but am wanting to know from experience what you guys think about the fatlips. Do they break down after time so they are not so wide? Seem they might be tough to get through tight framing spaces, plus spill easy or collect crap easy. Any thoughts?


----------



## GRB

I like this one...


----------



## Pro framer

GRB said:


> I like this one...


Lol


----------



## woodworkbykirk

man thats awesome, forget about the occis i need that utility beer belt


----------



## Pro framer

Got my toolbelt today from occidental!!! I must say Americans make the best belts!! So awesome!! thanks for all the info everybody.


----------



## duburban

can anyone with diamond back tools belts post photos of the pouches from above?

i'm interested in them but theres no overhead photos on the website!!!!


----------



## Brian Peters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bAlvPtEqdE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

duburban said:


> can anyone with diamond back tools belts post photos of the pouches from above?
> 
> i'm interested in them but theres no overhead photos on the website!!!!


My buddy has set and loves em:thumbsup: and is always bagging on me and my bags:sad:


----------



## john5mt

Here's some tool belt ****

:whistling

Or something


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

john5mt said:


> Here's some tool belt ****
> 
> :whistling
> 
> Or something


One of my best investments in tools was my Occy belt....super comfy and well last forever. I got the 5191 (all leather, 5 bag assembly). Broke it in real nice after framing for a few months straight. The belt stretched a little so I went down two loop holes (belt stretched and I lost some weight from framing in mid-summer FL heat).


----------



## bretth0214

I have been thinking about getting a set of Diamondbacks. I am looking at the smaller Lynx setup because I prefer a smaller setup and traveling light. I am not sure if I will like the 6" belt. I want to be able to bend and move around easily and that looks like it will be restricting. Can anyone tell me their thoughts on the belt size. I am thinking a 4" belt would be more comfortable, is that it case?


----------



## Brian Peters

When I got my set years ago they offered a 2½ or 3 inch belt which is what I got...I was afraid a wider belt would be too hot. If I get another set I think I'd go with the 4 inch, maybe if I was prone to back pain I'd consider the 6.


----------



## chewy

bretth0214 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a set of Diamondbacks. I am looking at the smaller Lynx setup because I prefer a smaller setup and traveling light. I am not sure if I will like the 6" belt. I want to be able to bend and move around easily and that looks like it will be restricting. Can anyone tell me their thoughts on the belt size. I am thinking a 4" belt would be more comfortable, is that it case?


Its a diamond back... Literally a diamond shape so you can still move around easier because it tapers to 2 inches at the front.


----------



## Ninjaframer

I got the 4" and it works well, I was worried about the 6 bein to big but a buddy got one with the 6" and I wish I'd have gotten it as well.


----------



## bretth0214

Yeah I am torn between the 4" and 6". I don't know anyone in my area with a set that i could see or try so I have no reference. 

Ninja what makes you like the 6" more than the 4"? Is there anything you would change with your bags or be sure to order the next time?

Thanks


----------



## Ninjaframer

The six comes with the Velcro pants belt and I wanted to try it. Just remember these guys will make you ANYTHING you can think of so put some thought into what you want. I had flap closures added on all the pockets I put tools in, one for bit tips, calculator, etc. the flatbar holder is sweet. If I could do mine over again I would have them fill the right side main pouch with individual tool slots so it could keep things like chisels and screw drivers sepperate, other than that I love my bags- I better, they were about $400 ouch!


----------



## Gary H

We are working right now on how I want to set up my DB that they are going to make me. A little known fact about the owners that build DB's. Its a husband and wife team and the husband is a full time carpenter during the day. Thats one reason they have a 6-8 week waiting period from the time you send in the order and get them.

They are around $400 for the ones I am going to get. But cheap compared to my Red Wing boots that are $189 a pair and only last a year. And made in China. My DB's I have now are about 4 years old when I bought them used and that was 3 years ago now. And they are holding up nice. I have the plastic buckle now but my new set will have the metal buckle. Wanted to try something different.


----------



## bretth0214

Gary is the lead time down to 6-8 weeks now?? It says on there site 12 weeks.


----------



## Gary H

It used to be 6 to 8. But they shut down for 2 monthes because they moved the shop. Right now they are shipping out March orders. So it maybe 12 till they get ahead. It sucks waiting that long for them, as our construction season shuts down Nov 1st. 

So the question is do you wait or buy something different? I like my DB's I have now. So waiting to me is worth it. Also I am getting the bags I want made the way I want.


----------



## bretth0214

Yeah I hate waiting for stuff, but what ya gonna do. This will be my first pair of DB's. I have had lots of different tool belts but never really found one that I really liked and that was set up the way I would want it. There were always some trade offs.

Of course I am excited for them and don't want to wait, but I am hoping the phrase good things take time really comes into play with these bags.

I think i would like the hammer holster and flatbar holster as well, but I am gonna wait and see how the bags are in person before I get those features. I saw they have a retrofit for those so I can add them easily at anytime.


----------



## finakat

I find that the framing rigs are well, only really useful if you're straight framing. I have an all around one that I wear for carpentry, its a custom leather craft, plain old apron. The aprons help me work faster.

Pencil, trim pencil, razor knife, horseshoe pliers, pliers, chalkline, tape, moulding puller, speed square, sharpie, pen, hammer and combo square. That's all ill ever need. Everyone busts my balls about having just an apron but hey idc


----------



## mattmag

Dealt's work just fine for me. Sit nicely and stay put comfortably all day. Lots of storage which is good when sometimes you just don't know what you're getting in to! Added a small cheap awp zip pouch on the back for plywood clips,, hate when they mix with my spikes.


----------



## Pro framer

mattmag said:


> Dealt's work just fine for me. Sit nicely and stay put comfortably all day. Lots of storage which is good when sometimes you just don't know what you're getting in to! Added a small cheap awp zip pouch on the back for plywood clips,, hate when they mix with my spikes.


Pretty close to the occi 9515!!?


----------



## Calidecks

finakat said:


> I find that the framing rigs are well, only really useful if you're straight framing. I have an all around one that I wear for carpentry, its a custom leather craft, plain old apron. The aprons help me work faster.
> 
> Pencil, trim pencil, razor knife, horseshoe pliers, pliers, chalkline, tape, moulding puller, speed square, sharpie, pen, hammer and combo square. That's all ill ever need. Everyone busts my balls about having just an apron but hey idc


The only thing I can see to bust your balls for is calling them aprons


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Pro framer said:


> Pretty close to the occi 9515!!?


not really... the dewalt bags have padded pockets so you loose a ton of space for storage and its redundant material that makes the bag heavier


----------



## Calidecks

woodworkbykirk said:


> not really... the dewalt bags have padded pockets so you loose a ton of space for storage and its redundant material that makes the bag heavier


Anything other then Occidentals means your a panty waist.


----------



## overanalyze

On a small side note to this thread. We keep our small trim nails for siding in old oil quarts. We drained them completely and then cut the top off leaving about a 2 1/2" deep bottom. It holds one box about perfect. I get tired of digging the small nails out of my bag. I use this one from oxy...









The little containers will fit in the outer small pouches and when I am done with them I just take the container out.


----------



## Needles

I have a set of MTM's, I have wore for the last 5 years. Those are not made anymore. This last set definitely weren't built like they were in the 90's. If and when they crap out. I am leaning toward the Occidental tool vest. Wearing all the weight around the waist is starting to wear on me.


----------



## Ninjaframer

I sported MTM's for years- my first set of bags


----------



## Calidecks

Ninjaframer said:


> I sported MTM's for years- my first set of bags


can someone please for the life of me explain how hanging all the weight from you shoulders is better for your back then having the weight below your back on your waist.
especially if you are bent down most of the day. I wore suspenders for years and it seemed like when I got rid of the suspenders my back felt better. However, its been about 8 or 9 years since I've used suspenders and after reading these posts Im thinking of revisiting them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Does this keyboard make me look fat?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Does this keyboard make me look fat?
> 
> View attachment 80354


I don't know why you had to go and do that:blink::blink: And only you can make it go away:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Does this keyboard make me look fat?
> 
> View attachment 80354


It looks like a rat rat on his keyboard oh wait that's his man boob


----------



## DrewN

can someone tell me the difference between bags? Alot of "framers bag's" and others going around, whats the major differences? and which bag would be a good starter bag for an apprentice


----------



## Calidecks

DrewN said:


> can someone tell me the difference between bags? Alot of "framers bag's" and others going around, whats the major differences? and which bag would be a good starter bag for an apprentice


Well if you get the right bags ( which IMO is the Oxy framers) they will last you all through your apprenticeship and into your journeyman years. The oxy leather bags are guaranteed for life and they will restitch and rivet free. I personally like the oxy lights but if I was a young man and weight wasn't as much an issue I might go with the leather bags.


----------



## Calidecks

Can these bags come apart to change out the hammer holder to one without the snip holder on it? Anybody know


----------



## JWilliams

im pretty sure if you order that set you can get the hammer holder without the snip holder


----------



## Bearded Wonder

Don't know if it's been mentioned already on this thread, but Bob's Leather in CA makes some great bags. You can google them and order right off their website. I've had a set for over 12 years. I used them all day every day for the first 5-6 years, and then less and less since. I still use them a couple times a week or so, and they're in great shape. Great leather, and the bags keep their shape, so the tops stay open. I'm in Texas, and I don't represent them in any way. I just worked with a couple guys from CA who had them so I ordered some.


----------



## Pro framer

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Does this keyboard make me look fat?


Hehe he does occidental make King Kong size ; )


----------



## FramingPro

Californiadecks said:


> Can these bags come apart to change out the hammer holder to one without the snip holder on it? Anybody know
> 
> View attachment 80360


nope
i have that set
most majestic tool belt out there
thanks Kato:clap::clap:


----------



## Pro framer

FramingPro said:


> nope
> i have that set
> most majestic tool belt out there
> thanks Kato:clap::clap:


Is they not the same as 9515 adjust to fit ?? Because I changed the holder on mine and those came apart?!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Can these bags come apart to change out the hammer holder to one without the snip holder on it? Anybody know
> 
> View attachment 80360


you really wont notice the snip holder unless you put snips in it. but yes you can remove that hammer holder but im unsure if you could find another without the snip holder. let me go take some pics of mine quickly.























This is where you remove the holder from. Just take it apart and bag ends up in 2 peices.


----------



## Calidecks

FramingPro said:


> nope
> i have that set
> most majestic tool belt out there
> thanks Kato:clap::clap:


Does the cell phone holder fit a smart phone like a droid bionic? And does the cell phone holder just clip on? Sorry about these questions but they might also help the OP
Make some decisions also


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the difference between wearing suspenders and not in regards to back pain is that suspenders transfer the load up to your shoulders and creates a more even load on your body plus they dont sag on your hips which can make it tricky to move in tight places

wearing it solely around your waste puts quite a bit of pressure on your siadic nerve and pinches it off. when i just started out after a week of wearing my belt around my waist my lower back was a mess, had back spasm the whole weekend.. switch hte suspenders and the problem was gone


----------



## FramingPro

Californiadecks said:


> Does the cell phone holder fit a smart phone like a droid bionic? And does the cell phone holder just clip on? Sorry about these questions but they might also help the OP
> Make some decisions also


probably, it fits my blackberry.
its like a slide on thingy.
it has never fallen off and you can take it off.


----------



## CanningCustom

Been wearing suspenders for years now and will never go back. I actually wearing the stronghold beltless suspenders. Just slide on bags of your choice and away you go. I have to admit bending over without the belt in your gut anymore is kind of nice.


----------



## Northwood

I feel it's a compromise either way. Bending over is easier without a tight belt in your gut. Lift your arms especially holding material is easier without lifting the weight of the tool belt with the suspenders. 

When mountaineering with very large heavy backpacks everyone knows from pain of experience that the weight of the pack should be on your hips completely with the shoulder straps just holding it against your body. One would expect it to be the same but most wear their toolbelts lower around their lower waist. 
I remember reading a post about a new set of Diamondbacks and the guy said they were designed to be worn with a padded belt high on the hips to take the weight well. Think it's prob best except for the whole bending gut thing...


----------



## CanningCustom

You have no doubt made some great points. But setup is basically to be comfy and i havent had any signs of a siatic nerve flair up.


----------



## Northwood

That's good. I'm sure like anything repetitive strain can be an issue- maybe just switching every once in a while gives different parts of our bodies a break. 

I found the biggest difference in how I feel at the end of the day is having my toolbelt with only essentials for that day- no extra weight.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

beltless is pretty sweet. or if you do have the belt and go with suspenders just wear the belt itself loose.. gets rid of the belt buckle on belt buckle of your pants action which leaves a huge painful divit on your waist at the end of the day


----------



## Calidecks

woodworkbykirk said:


> beltless is pretty sweet. or if you do have the belt and go with suspenders just wear the belt itself loose.. gets rid of the belt buckle on belt buckle of your pants action which leaves a huge painful divit on your waist at the end of the day


That belt less set is nice, but my busiest season is summer and it gets to be 105 to 110
Some days and averages around 100 so how would it work for the heat ?


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> That belt less set is nice, but my busiest season is summer and it gets to be 105 to 110
> Some days and averages around 100 so how would it work for the heat ?



It is not half as bad as you would originally think. I remember before I bought my first set of suspenders, I was understand the same concern.


----------



## Calidecks

Good grief now im prolly going to buy the beltless, can u guys tell me what dont like about them


----------



## woodworkbykirk

paying for shipping


----------



## Pro framer

Any of you that's have a pic of worn in adjust to fit? Just to see how the hold up to heavy using!! Especially the lights. Thanks


----------



## Brutus

I like and want this one.











My birthday is coming up, ya know, if any of ya are feeling generous :whistling .....


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> I like and want this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday is coming up, ya know, if any of ya are feeling generous :whistling .....


ask kato


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Brutus - you wont regret it. If you're wearing a belt for 6-7 hours a day, sometimes more, it needs to be comfy and efficient.


----------



## Brutus

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Brutus - you wont regret it. If you're wearing a belt for 6-7 hours a day, sometimes more, it needs to be comfy and efficient.


6-7 hours?! Try 10. :laughing:

I like leather belts, I have an Occi nylon one I don't really like, and am thinking of selling. Also, having the sized belts doesn't really work when it is -25* and I'm wearing 6 layers on top and 3 on bottom. So this seems like the perfect solution. I just got new pouches about a year ago, I am banking on them lasting a while. I do hope to make that Occi leather adjust to fit my next belt purchase, though.


----------



## hillbilly512

Ok 2nd gen here you go.


----------



## Pro framer

Looks like mine 9515


----------



## hillbilly512

Pro framer said:


> Looks like mine 9515


Did your main nail pouch stay tight? Mine i can barely get my hand in it.


----------



## Pro framer

hillbilly512 said:


> Did your main nail pouch stay tight? Mine i can barely get my hand in it.


No they stretch some along the way, the more u use them the better they get! Love this set don't want a other. Just got the belt buddy for lower back support, even better.


----------



## chewy

I added a bolt bag to my rig, really handy for trash and odd shaped parts.


----------



## Inner10

chewy said:


> I added a bolt bag to my rig, really handy for trash and odd shaped parts.


I had a bull pin bag on mine but I had a bad habit of dumping everything in it and having to dig through.


----------



## Theloxmyth

My tool belt isn't a belt.

It's a stool.

A tool stool.

Works best for me and I get to ride elevators sitting down!


















(My right arm is longer than my left ; )

But, I *DO* gotz a tool belt that's hardly used.
I use it to carry the cylinders back to the job site after I carry them TO the truck in my front pockets. 

Cheap, cheap, cheap (Hencho in Mexico)...










P.S. I cleaned the truck half way today.


















*Happy Fathers Day, dads!*


----------



## chewy

How i am currently set up...


----------



## m1911

I must be gettin' old - I don't care for the heavy all leather tool belts anymore, and I'm carrying minimal tools in my finishing belt, the rest in tote bag. Also a lighter hammer, 16' x 3/4 tape instead of my fatmax 25', plastic speed square, and only 1 pencil, rather than 3 !!!   every bit helps at the end of the day.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

chewy said:


> How i am currently set up...


How much weight? Looks massive.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

m1911 said:


> I must be gettin' old - I don't care for the heavy all leather tool belts anymore, and I'm carrying minimal tools in my finishing belt, the rest in tote bag. Also a lighter hammer, 16' x 3/4 tape instead of my fatmax 25', plastic speed square, and only 1 pencil, rather than 3 !!!   every bit helps at the end of the day.


I'm heading down that path. Trying to reduce what I carry.


----------



## chewy

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> How much weight? Looks massive.


Must be about 6 or 7 kilograms.


----------



## m1911

chewy said:


> How i am currently set up...


perhaps distribute the weight a little from left to right ?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

chewy said:


> Must be about 6 or 7 kilograms.


Hummmm 6X2.2=


----------



## Hallowed

I like the craftsman rig and I have. The ox straps plus a custom square holster 

Just ordered the ox five in one hammer holster


----------



## Boda

I think this thread needs to be changed to "show your tool belt", heh.

Adjust to fit Oxylight Framer (9515)
Oxy Stronghold Suspenders (5055)
Oxy 2" Cradle Hammer Holder (5156) - custom cut the slots bigger to fit belt and attached a Velcro strap to hold it in place.
x2 Oxy Tool Shields (2003)
Bucket Boss Pneumatic Nail Strip Holder (54005) I wish Oxy made one like this, they have one for large strips, but if you have broken or short ones they would get lost in it.


----------



## Pro framer

Boda said:


> I think this thread needs to be changed to "show your tool belt", heh. Adjust to fit Oxylight Framer (9515) Oxy Stronghold Suspenders (5055) Oxy 2" Cradle Hammer Holder (5156) - custom cut the slots bigger to fit belt and attached a Velcro strap to hold it in place. x2 Oxy Tool Shields (2003) Bucket Boss Pneumatic Nail Strip Holder (54005) I wish Oxy made one like this, they have one for large strips, but if you have broken or short ones they would get lost in it.


nice!! I see that u got the suspenders far apart in the back!? Are there a difference? mine are together in the middle.


----------



## Boda

Pro framer said:


> nice!! I see that u got the suspenders far apart in the back!? Are there a difference? mine are together in the middle.


My thinking is that you would want the suspenders to be on either side of the pouches, since they hold most of the weight you carry in your belt. To me it feels just right. The one on the left near the nail strip holder tends to slip around a bit more to the middle. I plan on adding more things to the back to force it to stay near the pouch. The one on the right stays put, because its trapped by the hammer holder I have Velcro strapped to a strap in the belt.

I suppose whatever works is fine though. I have never tried it the way you have described.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have the worlds best tool belt!


----------



## Boda

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the worlds best tool belt!


Which one are you rocking?


----------



## Calidecks

steex said:


> I have the third bag for mine too, I just took it off a couple years ago. Sometimes things get a little cluttered and I wish I still had it on there. My first boss told me to get the one with that bag to cover my butt because we were in California and some of the guys on the jobsite really truly did only want to see asses and elbows.


Looks like its the same way in Utah now also.


----------



## Boda

Or you could just get a nail puller without the rubber grip.

I prefer this one from Estwing. Seems to have more leverage power IMO.










Only $14 http://www.homedepot.com/p/Estwing-12-in-Double-Ended-Nail-Puller-DEP-12/202183870#.UrlxpLR0kxg

Works great in my oxy set.


----------



## Boda

steex said:


> My first boss told me to get the one with that bag to cover my butt because we were in California and some of the guys on the jobsite really truly did only want to see asses and elbows.





Californiadecks said:


> Looks like its the same way in Utah now also.


With all due respect guys, probably a good idea to keep comments like these to yourself or in private messages. Not everyone shares the same opinions.


----------



## steex

Boda said:


> With all due respect guys, probably a good idea to keep comments like these to yourself or in private messages. Not everyone shares the same opinions.


I love gay guys, I'm just saying that I was just told to wear a bigger tool belt to help them stay concentrated on their work.


----------



## Hallowed

Boda said:


> With all due respect guys, probably a good idea to keep comments like these to yourself or in private messages. Not everyone shares the same opinions.


There's nothing wrong with what they said

I think you should keep your comments to yourself


----------



## Artworks

It,s Christmas Guy's ! You know it's slow when you have this many posts on tool belts., lol.


----------



## Youngin'

Boda said:


> Or you could just get a nail puller without the rubber grip.
> 
> I prefer this one from Estwing. Seems to have more leverage power IMO.
> 
> Only $14 http://www.homedepot.com/p/Estwing-12-in-Double-Ended-Nail-Puller-DEP-12/202183870#.UrlxpLR0kxg
> 
> Works great in my oxy set.


I do love me an estwing. Mine is pretty trashed so it's time for a new one anyway. 

I've got a kuny belt with a full set of tools I'd like to keep as an alternate belt. That's where the old one will go.



Artworks said:


> It,s Christmas Guy's ! You know it's slow when you have this many posts on tool belts., lol.


I don't celebrate Christmas, we have a week off work and nothing is open. I have nothing better to do! :laughing:


----------



## Boda

Hallowed said:


> There's nothing wrong with what they said
> 
> I think you should keep your comments to yourself


The comments were not over the line, but they were an open door into a conversation that has nothing to do with this site or the thread, hence my comment. If a Moderator wants to remove my comments feel free. I said what I felt needed to be said.

I hold no ill will towards anyone, nuff said, moving on, back to tool belts.


----------



## elementbldrs

Fellas.... Asses and elbows on the jobsite means nothing more than guys bent over nailing boards together, hence you only see asses and elbows on the deck... Standard carpenter term... Buncha softies thinkin everything said might just be a reason to get offended...


----------



## Pro framer

elementbldrs said:


> Fellas.... Asses and elbows on the jobsite means nothing more than guys bent over nailing boards together, hence you only see asses and elbows on the deck... Standard carpenter term... Buncha softies thinkin everything said might just be a reason to get offended...


as said by one of the great Larry haun.....


----------



## Boda

moving on....


----------



## asgoodasdead

I really don't see how it's homophobic or stereotyping. gay dudes look at guy's butts the way we look at girl's butts. no question, and nothing wrong with it.


----------



## griz

How about we keep this thread about tool belts...

Move the other chatter to the basement...


----------



## Boda

Indeed!

So I just picked up a great addition to my belt the other day:



















It slips into the seat belt style strap on the Adjust to Fit Oxy's perfectly for a secure fit. The two peice design is great cause there are no small parts to break. The only flaw is the black rubber cap on the hook, it just fell off. Perhaps some super glue could fix it, but I just filed down the end a bit and it works great.

I'll snap a pic on the belt when I get time.


----------



## chewy

Boda said:


> Indeed!
> 
> So I just picked up a great addition to my belt the other day:
> 
> It slips into the seat belt style strap on the Adjust to Fit Oxy's perfectly for a secure fit. The two peice design is great cause there are no small parts to break. The only flaw is the black rubber cap on the hook, it just fell off. Perhaps some super glue could fix it, but I just filed down the end a bit and it works great.
> 
> I'll snap a pic on the belt when I get time.


Had one that had a plastic bracket for the hook and that one would break all the time, that looks good though.


----------



## Boda

chewy said:


> Had one that had a plastic bracket for the hook and that one would break all the time, that looks good though.


I tried one of those, think bucket boss made it. The metal clip is cheap and very malleable, so it just breaks. The body of the Gunook is one solid piece of milled aluminum you slip a belt or strap thru. I think the hook itself is either steel or aluminum and its strong.

Found it at a specialty tool store locally, I don't think they carry it in the major box stores. Picked it up for $14, not bad for the quality. Its even made in the USA.

You can get it online here: http://www.gunook.com/products.html Looks like they make another type you attach to your air tools too.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Boda said:


> I tried one of those, think bucket boss made it. The metal clip is cheap and very malleable, so it just breaks. The body of the Gunook is one solid piece of milled aluminum you slip a belt or strap thru. I think the hook itself is either steel or aluminum and its strong. Found it at a specialty tool store locally, I don't think they carry it in the major box stores. Picked it up for $14, not bad for the quality. Its even made in the USA. You can get it online here: http://www.gunook.com/products.html Looks like they make another type you attach to your air tools too.


I have one of their sky hooks. Have it on the stapler. Bit big but a good hook


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I found one that had senco stamped on it at a local tool store, think I paid $8 for it. I'll have to get a picture of it, solid aluminum hook about 4-5" long


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> What is it that you have ok the tops of your pencils?


Yup It's a PencilPull made by CH hanson. I'd go on about how great it is and how I can't work with out it but might be be called retarded or something. So yea don't buy one so you can keep looking for your pencil:whistling


----------



## Hallowed

My little addition the 5-1 hammer holder I think it rocks for the pencil pocket alone



Merry Xmas


----------



## asgoodasdead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup It's a PencilPull made by CH hanson. I'd go on about how great it is and how I can't work with out it but might be be called retarded or something. So yea don't buy one so you can keep looking for your pencil:whistling


as long as you don't ****talk other people for not using them. my pencils are always in the pencil slots in my bags and I drop one off the roof maybe once every 2 months.


----------



## Hallowed

asgoodasdead said:


> as long as you don't ****talk other people for not using them. my pencils are always in the pencil slots in my bags and I drop one off the roof maybe once every 2 months.


Plus one for anti snobbery


----------



## Boda

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup It's a PencilPull made by CH hanson. I'd go on about how great it is and how I can't work with out it but might be be called retarded or something. So yea don't buy one so you can keep looking for your pencil:whistling


I think the retractable pencil holders are great, but they have an adjustment period of getting used to them I just couldn't get past. Thankfully my Oxy set has great pencil holders so it became a non issue for me after that.

For anyone looking for the retractable pencil holders you find them at Home Depot for cheap.


----------



## steex

I thought about getting one of those cheap pencil holders from down at the Home Depot, but the one I already have speaks English and he's only $12 an hour, so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Youngin'

I'd like a pencil holder that shocks the user when it isn't in range of the belt. It would keep theft by coworker down.


----------



## Jswills76

Youngin' said:


> I'd like a pencil holder that shocks the user when it isn't in range of the belt. It would keep theft by coworker down.


Haha yea. My buddy makes a game out of taking my pencils.


----------

